# Rainbow shark has fungus!



## Fishwatcher14 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello! I've got a rainbow shark who I believe has a fungus. There's a video on youtube that I posted if you would like to see what it looks like. 




My platies in the tank had ich. Each one is dead including the one in the video.  The water in the tank is blue because of the medicine I had just put in there. 

Does anyone know what I should do to help my shark? It's the only fish I have left and I want to do everything I can to keep it from dying. Thank you!


----------



## lakemalawifish (Nov 24, 2012)

I am no expert but the shark may be having a reaction to the ich meds. Sharks are scaleless I think and most scaleless fish just can't tolerate certain meds and salt. Just my thoughts and someone correct me if I'm on the wrong path, but I would do a 50% water change, run some carbon in your filter to get the meds out of your tank. After I guess about a day of the carbon running, take the carbon out and see if Pimafix and Melafix will cure that, if it is in fact a fungus.


----------



## Fishwatcher14 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks! I'm so worried I might loose my shark as well. I'm going to put him in a 10 gallon while I re-cycle my tank. I'm using pure ammonia so I'm sure I won't want him in there. I never knew that my shark was scaleless! In fact, I think it says right on the bottle that it may harm scaleless fish. Thank you so much for telling me this.  I've got Melafix at home. I'll use some of that on the ten gallon. We had to get some because my goldfish had fin rot. Hopefully it'll get better!


----------

